# importer des photos depuis l'iPhone via Automator



## Zurbitos (18 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous!

Je cherche désespérément à importer mes photos et vidéos de mon iPhone sur mon Mac, en remplissant les conditions suivantes, idéalement:

- déplacer les photos et vidéos de mon iPhone sans devoir ouvrir une app (qu'elles soient tierces ou pas) spécifique (Mega ou PhotoSync par exemple, ce genre de truc). Je voudrais que ça se fasse automatiquement en arrière plan.

- supprimer automatiquement les photos une fois importées sur mon Mac (et si possible: à l'exception des photos favorites).

J'ai l'impression d'avoir tout essayé: les apps tierces ça demande à penser à les ouvrir de temps à autre (à l'exception de Dropbox) mais ça ne me vide pas mon iPhone pour autant.
iCloud serait une bonne option, mais j'ai pas envie d'utiliser l'app Photos sur Mac! Et j'ai pas envie de récupérer manuellement les photos depuis iCloud...
Une solution intéressante serait l'app AutoImporter sur Mac, qui importe donc toutes les photos et vidéos une fois mon iPhone connecté avec le câble, et qui supprime les médias de l'iPhone au passage. Lors qu'on ouvre l'app "Transfert d'image", on peut activer une petite option en bas à gauche pour que lorsque l'on connecte l'iPhone, il lance automatiquement l'app de notre choix, dans ce cas AutoImporter. Mais le problème c'est que ce dernier se lance, puis se referme de suite, sans rien importer (les options de préférences sont pourtant ok). J'ai lu ici et là qu'il s'agit d'un problème récurent, j'ai moi-même pas réussi à le résoudre.
Mais BADAAAAM on peut créer un processus via Automator qui se comporte de la même manière que AutoImporter: dans "photos" on choisi "Transfert d'images". Si je le lance ainsi, ça marche! Je retrouve mes photos sur mon Mac, et plus sur mon iPhone (l'inconvénient c'est qu'il me supprime tout, mais obtenir toutes mes conditions me paraît illusoire  ).
Si je le converti ce workflow en application, et que je le sélectionne dans l'application "Transfert d'image", que je ferme le tout, et que je branche mon iPhone rien ne se passe. Si je choisi une autre app dans "Transfert d'image" il me lance l'app concernée lorsque je branche mon iPhone. SI je lance mon app que j'ai créée, il se passe rien. Si je test le workflow qui a servi à créé l'app, ça fonctionne (non-pas quand je branche mon téléphone, mais quand je clic sur "exécuter", je pense qu'il n'y a pas moyen de tester ça autrement).

DONC:
- qu'est-ce qui ne va pas avec mon app créée via Automator?
- y a-t-il mieux pour faire pareil? script?
- y a-t-il une autre solution pour transférer mes photos de mon iPhone à mon Mac (si je suis passé à côté d'une astuce).

Merci d'avance pour votre lecture!


----------



## zeltron54 (18 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Pour que ton application créé avec automator (enregistrée en tant qu'application) s'ouvre au branchement de l'iphone il faut  que ton application soit enregistrée dans le dossier application.


----------



## Zurbitos (18 Décembre 2018)

Raaaaa fallait la connaître cette astuce! Merci beaucoup. Sauf que... ça ne marche pas, rien ne se passe...
Et je lance le workflow, ça marche super! Il est oùùùùùù le soucis?


EDIT: j'ai redémarré, puis j'ai refait un test, et là ça fonctionne! Bon, ça me les a pas supprimé de mon iPhone (ce qui est étrange car ça fait partie de la commande) mais bon on avance! J'attends un peu de voir si ça fonctionne encore durant la journée pour clore le sujet. Merci beaucoup Zeltron!
RE-EDIT: fausse réjouissance, j'ai refait un test, et là rien ne se passe. J'ai donc fait comme avant, exactement, j'ai redémarré la machine, mais rien ne se passe... étrange non?


----------



## zeltron54 (18 Décembre 2018)

je viens d'essayer, une appli automator quelconque (faite à l'instant pour l'essai qui crée un dossier sur le bureau) enregistrée dans le dossier application.
Je branche l'iphone, j 'ouvre transert d'image, je sélection ouvrir application, je choisie l'appli, je ferme le tout. je débranche l'iphone, lorsque je le rebranche instantanément un dossier se crée sur le bureau comme le demande mon appli automator.


----------



## Zurbitos (18 Décembre 2018)

zeltron54 a dit:


> je viens d'essayer, une appli automator quelconque (faite à l'instant pour l'essai qui crée un dossier sur le bureau) enregistrée dans le dossier application.
> Je branche l'iphone, j 'ouvre transert d'image, je sélection ouvrir application, je choisie l'appli, je ferme le tout. je débranche l'iphone, lorsque je le rebranche instantanément un dossier se crée sur le bureau comme le demande mon appli automator.



Alors j'ai fait pareil que toi, et oui quand je branche mon iPhone il me créé un dossier sur mon bureau. J'ai donc ajouté à la suite de "ajouter dossier" "transfert d'image" dont la destination est le dossier qui se créé sur le bureau. Et donc, quand je branche mon téléphone (déverrouillé, je précise) il me créé bien le dossier, mais ne m'importe rien à l'intérieur... C'est nuuuul, y a un soucis quelque part, et ça m'énerve de perdre du temps sur quelque chose qui est sensé fonctionner...


----------



## zeltron54 (19 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,
J'ai essayé, et effectivement pas de transfert, ni avec l'application autoimport, ni avec l'application générée par automator.
Je pense que c'est parce que lors du lancement de l'application  elle n'a pas encore sélectionné les photos se trouvant sur l'iphone elle à donc 0 image à transférer et je n'ai pas trouvé de moyen pour qu' elle reconnaisse les photos directement au lancement.

Par contre en faisant lancer transfert d'image au branchement de l' iphone, dés que l' iphone est dévérouillé, les photos apparaissent et il suffit de cliquer sur le bouton tout importer... Je trouve que cette solution répond à peut prés à ta demande.


----------



## Zurbitos (20 Décembre 2018)

merci pour cette réponse!



zeltron54 a dit:


> J'ai essayé, et effectivement pas de transfert, ni avec l'application autoimport, ni avec l'application générée par automator.
> Je pense que c'est parce que lors du lancement de l'application  elle n'a pas encore sélectionné les photos se trouvant sur l'iphone elle à donc 0 image à transférer et je n'ai pas trouvé de moyen pour qu' elle reconnaisse les photos directement au lancement.



J'ai essayé plusieurs fois en prenant de "nouvelles" photos, mais ça ne marche pas (sauf une fois comme décrit plus haut, ce qui est encore plus rageant).



zeltron54 a dit:


> Par contre en faisant lancer transfert d'image au branchement de l' iphone, dés que l' iphone est dévérouillé, les photos apparaissent et il suffit de cliquer sur le bouton tout importer... Je trouve que cette solution répond à peut prés à ta demande.



C'est ce que je me suis résolut à faire, c'est le (presque) plus simple, mais j'aurais voulu que ça se fasse automatiquement en arrière plan... tant pis, tous les outils sont là pour bien faire, mais on fera, en 2019 bientôt, à l'ancienne. Merci pour le feedback!


----------



## zeltron54 (20 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Après quelques essais, pour attendre que les photos soient chargées dans l'application transfert d'image, j'ai trouvé une solution qui à l'air de fonctionner.
Dans le processus automator je commence par une pause de 10 secondes (valeur à adapter pour tes appareils iphone et ordi) , et après cette pause le transfert (choisir le dossier de réception).
Process enregistré comme application, mis dans le dossier application. Et choisir cette appli dans transfert d'images à ouvrir au branchement de l'iphone.

Ne pas oublier de déverrouiller l'iphone avant son branchement !




J'espère que cela te conviendra...


----------



## Zurbitos (20 Décembre 2018)

Hééé bah, quel tour de passe passe! C'est quand-même étrange ce bidouillage, non? En tout cas merci pour le temps que tu as investi!
On y est presque, sauf que ça ne transfert (chez moi) que les photos, et non les vidéos... encore un truc débile, mais si ça fait que le job à moitié ça sert à rien! Dans Automator j'ai rien vu concernant le transfert de vidéo... ça me désespère...


----------

